
The future of Rails is Ruby 1.9 - real performance of 1.8, JRuby and 1.9 compared - gleb
http://blog.pluron.com/2009/05/ruby-19-performance.html
======
jcapote
Not to mention about a 20-30% reduction in memory usage (from our recently
ported, non-rails app)

